# Vic Secret Hops



## bern (21/6/15)

I was looking for a pairing for Vic Secret hops to use in a IPA. Any ideas guys??


----------



## Reman (21/6/15)

I did a Vic Secret and Summer APA dry hopped at 1g/l each for 5 days and after a week in the bottle I think the Vic Secret is dominating with its piney flavours. I'll have to wait and see if the Summer can come through, which is meant to be melon and apricot.

I'd try and pair it with something that can stand up to the piney flavour.


----------



## bern (21/6/15)

I also have Waimea and Pride of Ringwood on hand although I'm not sure if they will clash.


----------



## Spiesy (21/6/15)

bern said:


> I was looking for a pairing for Vic Secret hops to use in a IPA. Any ideas guys??


I'd go with any of these: Melba, Galaxy, Cascade, Citra, Mosaic, Amarillo, El Dorado or any other fruity, new world hop.


----------



## Yob (21/6/15)

bern said:


> I was looking for a pairing for Vic Secret hops to use in a IPA. Any ideas guys??


*ed German Magnum for bittering, then pair with Centennial, Lovely drop


----------

